# Crazy Wedding



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Saw that on the news this morning...


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank God!!!!!!!!

Finally a wedding that's worth going to.

I've hated every one of them that I've been in, or invited to.


This one is different.
:rockn:


Look's like they had the reception before the ceremony.



Just sayin'


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bet ya 6 months later they were not that happy!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I agree with you KMKjr, the dude should have been dancing out the **** door.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

RDWD said:


> I agree with you KMKjr, the dude should have been dancing out the **** door.


 :haha::haha::haha:
I only wish I was that smart for mine last one! now she gets a like grand a month. Sad thing is that's still cheaper then keeping her!:thinking:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh don't be so synnical. Married life can be a good thing. Of course, I'm not speaking from personal experience. Heck, I was married 10 years and only 3 of that was relatively happy. However, I certainly learned a lot. My BF & I have a much better relationship. Even before we started dating I told him I pittied the poor bastard who ended up with me because I'm not going to put up with anything. Guess who turned out to be the poor bastard? We have fun, open communication and, of course, the quadding lifestyle. Life is good. I would be better if we could get rid of the ex's. (Uh oh, not using the inside voice again.)


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Big D said:


> I would be better if we could get rid of the ex's. (Uh oh, not using the inside voice again.)


 
:agreed:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

You know why divorces are so expensive.... cause there worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

You guys are scaring me! I'm getting married next september, 2010. We've been together for 8 years though. It's been real good. Hope the weeding cake don't jinx us...


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Wedding cake is the best form of birth control. Were just clowning around congrats on the upcoming wedding. You gonna ride off on you're wheeler?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats. Ill be getting married again some day. Sooner then I may think! waiting for the rock to come back from resizing.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> Congrats. Ill be getting married again some day. Sooner then I may think! waiting for the rock to come back from resizing.


Im in the same boat. Im not waiting on resizing the rock its more like repricing+++ the dang thing. Good luck on the proposal.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

may the lord help all those who are thinking about or will be soon taking the plunge.
that's all i got to say about that.. :\


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> may the lord help all those who are thinking about or will be soon taking the plunge.
> that's all i got to say about that.. :\


Oh come on. Don't scare the soon-to-be newlieweds. I still say married life can be good if you pick the right person. Hindsight is 20/20 and I've learned so much from my failed marriage. 

If you want your marriage to work I've learned you have to have....
- Trust. If one of you lacks trust in the other...don't do it. IT WON"T WORK. Period.
- Love. Not just lust but the real caring kind of mushy love. Say "I LOVE YOU"
- Chemistry. Okay this is where lust comes in. You have to be turned on by each other. Sex may not be everything, but it certainly is something important....and fun.
- Like. This is not as powerful as love, but you should REALLY like this person. You smile when their name/number appears on your phone. If you find yourself saying "oh ***** what does he/she want now" it's not a good thing.
- Communication. this may sound textbook, but you need to be able to talk about the good stuff and the bad stuff. I kept everything in in my first marriage. This time around I deal with issues as soon as they come up. This way they're still little and don't have time to grow into something big.
- Agreement on money. Another biggie. If one likes to spend like crazy while the other one wants to save for retirement it could be tough.
- Shared Interests. You have to like spending time with each other. Have some things you like to do together. 
- Separate interests. Spend time apart. It's healthy for your relationship.

On a side note...I don't know if everyone would agree with this, but have separate bank accounts. Have your paycheques go into your own account then transfer money for joint expenses into a joint account. I was told to do this, but didn't and boy I suffered. I also found it hard to spend money "on me" because it was "our" money.

There. I'm off my soap-box now. 
D


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree with having separate bank accounts. If i didn't cut the ex off id still be in debt. I mean what wold happen if one of you fell off the horse and ended up with a drug or gabling problem and you had a joint checking and the person that was most in-charge of it was the one that fell off!! Iv seen it and its not good. However you both should have an idea on how much the other one has debt and savings.


----------

